# Damasko DA20 "Vintage"



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Damasko just posted the following images on Facebook. I like it, especially in black which makes the vintage dial "pop". I assume this is a full lume dial?


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a full lume dial according to Damasko's reply to facebook comments.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ck1109 said:


> Not a full lume dial according to Damasko's reply to facebook comments.


Yeah I just saw that. Full info should be on their website tomorrow.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

i like it, but not quite as much as i like the regular DA37.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it. Completely different watch, but the color combination reminds me of the APROO Safari.









pic from internet


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Damasko DA 20 is inspired by watches of former times and combines kind of a and the retro look and the valued quality of a Damasko time pice. The new model in "vintage look" is based on the DA 36, already a Damasko classic. Damasko deliberately cites the "good old times" (as Germans tend to say " die gute alte Zeit") as an interpretation of a quality feature and quality seal.

The design of the DA 20 has a subtle charme due to the natural color, underlined by the sand colour dial which fits very well with the dark brown glossy indexes and numerals. The retro look is topped off with the matt brown hands.

The brown strap is made out of Artisan leather, sourced from italian tanneries and üroduced in a traditional way and warranting a high durability. 

A lot of those tanneries are to be found in and around the small town of Santa Croce, in Tuscany.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Conrad dropped his DA37 in his coffee and EUREKA!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Love it. I was never a fan of the full lume dial anyway. This looks fantastic. Looks like the date wheel matches the dial, right?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

its so close to my fleshtone that i feel like maybe my watch will look hollow with floating hands and numbers.


PS: that black one looks better to me every time i look at it


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> The Damasko DA 20 is inspired by watches of former times and combines kind of a and the retro look and the valued quality of a Damasko time pice. The new model in "vintage look" is based on the DA 36, already a Damasko classic. Damasko deliberately cites the "good old times" (as Germans tend to say " die gute alte Zeit") as an interpretation of a quality feature and quality seal.
> 
> The design of the DA 20 has a subtle charme due to the natural color, underlined by the sand colour dial which fits very well withnthe dark brown glossy indexes and numerals. The retro look is topped off with the matt brown hands.
> 
> ...


That´s OK, so far, but not in a black case, please !


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

First impression: Not a big fan. I can't see Damasko as a "vintage" inspired brand. I'll stick to black and white dials, yellow and blue second hands, and white and black indices when it comes to 40mm of German awesomeness. I'm sure, however, in person, it would look much more interesting to me.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

1165dvd said:


> First impression: Not a big fan. I can't see Damasko as a "vintage" inspired brand. I'll stick to black and white dials, yellow and blue second hands, and white and black indices when it comes to 40mm of German awesomeness. I'm sure, however, in person, it would look much more interesting to me.


Fair point. Not sure why in the watch world beige has come to mean vintage. Vintage to me is about style, not color. That said, I do like the look of this, particularly with the black case. Are the markers/numbers black or brown? They look black to me, but maybe the gloss has that effect in photos. Hopefully all the markers and numbers (including the day and date) and hands are the same deep brown color.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

dhtjr said:


> Fair point. Not sure why in the watch world beige has come to mean vintage. Vintage to me is about style, not color. That said, I do like the look of this, particularly with the black case. Are the markers/numbers black or brown? They look black to me, but maybe the gloss has that effect in photos. Hopefully all the markers and numbers (including the day and date) and hands are the same deep brown color.


They look black to me as well.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

They are dark brown


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hmm.. I'm not liking that they make so many models that is basically the same but different colors! Maybe it's just me, but it is something I generally don't like!  but that said the black one is the best option imo  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

louis said:


> That´s OK, so far, but not in a black case, please !


Honestly, I like it in the black case.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dhtjr said:


> ....Are the markers/numbers black or brown? ......


Dark brown as already mentioned above.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Price on Artisan strap:

Steel: 1090 €
Black 1290 €


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

News - DA20 | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Honestly, I like it in the black case.


Me too, the black really makes the dial pop.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strap looks like Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

That's correct.


----------



## southbeachsf (Feb 6, 2013)

Watchmann has this strap available for $65, I'm contemplating how it would look on my DC56.

Not sure I'm in love with the color palate, but, I applaud them for trying something new.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

southbeachsf said:


> Watchmann has this strap available for $65, I'm contemplating how it would look on my DC56.
> 
> Not sure I'm in love with the color palate, but, I applaud them for trying something new.


if the official Damasko buckle is not important to you,
the regular Hirsch Liberty is only about $40 on amazon...
even less when they go on sale, which they do quite regularly.
In fact, i think i saw in the deals thread that panatime has them for 20% off.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Which is why I was wondering how this is Italian Artisan leather, (unlike the Hirsch Lucca/Heritage or others).


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Which is why I was wondering how this is Italian Artisan leather, (unlike the Hirsch Lucca/Heritage or others).


My Hirsch Liberty straps i just got from Amazon are both stamped "Artisan Leather"


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> My Hirsch Liberty straps i just got from Amazon are both stamped "Artisan Leather"


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

They're beautiful!!


Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is now a Damasko colour combination for every taste! 
I like itthough it won't replaxe my 373. My wife also loved the way it looks.
Btw it would be nice if Damasko could offer, even as an option, deployant clasps in their own hardened steel.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Meh. It's nice to have color choices and dial choices, but just like the black dial on a submariner, I think they got right the first time with the 36. Coming out with a new movement, new case, or bracelet are bigger deals to me.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well they launched their manufacture gmt not long ago.
But these 3x series are still semi-affordable with deep engineering and enough variation for everybody.
An affordable gmt with 3rd party movement would be a good next model.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the look and strap regardless of the naming convention. I also really like the "Made in Germany" now being included on the dial. I wonder if the chrono's will get the same treatment.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

charger02 said:


> I really like the look and strap regardless of the naming convention. I also really like the "Made in Germany" now being included on the dial. I wonder if the chrono's will get the same treatment.


According to Damasko these will be the first out with "Made in Germany" on the dial:
DA 20 + Black
DA 36 + Black
DA 38 + Black
DA 46 + Black
DA 363 + Black

They said there may be more models, but these are the first.


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

Lol i think the made in germany ruins the aesthetic of the face. Glad i got in before they started adding it to all of them


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

yeah, maybe this means the versions without the text on the dial will become more collectible. =)


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Think it depends on how big and how well known Damasko becomes. Probably a pretty big gamble to bet it will matter 20 years from now, but it's possible.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I will want one for the cream dial look. Really like it on that strap.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

A very handsome watch, I quite like it. Having said that, a "vintage" version without the day/date function would be welcome. I also think this watch should've been made with a fully lumed dial.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Saxon007 said:


> A very handsome watch, I quite like it. Having said that, a "vintage" version *without the day/date functio*n would be welcome. I also think this watch should've been made with a fully lumed dial.


I'm with you on this but on the original DA36, I'd repurchase in a heartbeat . . .


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Always liked the look of the D36/38, but found them to close to my Sinn 856 non utc to justify the investment.

The Black D20 might be different enough

So what kind of lume is used and where on this one ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> So what kind of lume is used and where on this one ?


Read the entire thread. Question has been answered on Damasko's fb page as well.
For your convenience:



> Sylvain D.: Looks fantastic. Full lume dial?
> 
> Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur: Thank you  no, without luminova


Hope this will help.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry but I don't let Fb be part of my universe....

I knew from the thread it wasn't a full lume... Now if I hear you correctly it seems like no lume at all on the dial and hands :-(
That could be a no go for me since any tool watch should have lume in my opinion...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Sorry but I don't let Fb be part of my universe....
> 
> I knew from the thread it wasn't a full lume... Now if I hear you correctly it seems like no lume at all on the dial and hands :-(
> That could be a no go for me since any tool watch should have lume in my opinion...


In a way the "Vintage DA 20" is less toolish and meant to be less toolish than the other models. Conservative diversification though.


----------

